# what is the Best CO2 diffuser glass ceramic or atomic diffuser



## dirtydonato (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys iv been seeing alot of videos of the green leaf atomic diffuser and it looks like it creats a fine mist. Which is what im looking for. So in your opinion which diffuser gives off the finest mist.
thanks


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

My only experience is with the GLA Atomic diffuser. It is everything that they say. Just make sure that you have tubing that will withstand the 35 psi that you need for the diffuser.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

The atomic in line diffuser works great, though does cause a bit of a mist cloud in the tank while running.


----------



## dirtydonato (Nov 4, 2013)

I do not want to do inline. Any other comments?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

The atomic is about the finnest it'll get unless you want to do inline. Just make sure your regulator and tubing can handle the pressure.


----------



## dirtydonato (Nov 4, 2013)

Im looking for the finest mist. Even like a cloud.

Can I still run a glass bubble.counter with the pressure off the atomic?


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

dirtydonato said:


> Can I still run a glass bubble.counter with the pressure off the atomic?


Yes.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

dirtydonato said:


> I do not want to do inline. Any other comments?



You say that now until you start using it for a while and you can't enjoy your tank because it looks like a 7-up bottle. You might think that is what you want now because that is what everyone is using and talking about and it might sound cool and it might be and you might like it but, weight all your options. Unless you have experienced it you really can't be sure that is what you want. It might be then you realize it is more annoying that you thought. So just do your research and take in as much as you can then make your decision. 

With that said, the GLA Atomic Diffuser is a really good diffuser. I was using it on my 55G but decided to use a reactor because the micro bubbles got to be annoying and I thought it was cool at first. It is a lot worse then you might think when you seen them in person. Only thing is it needs to be cleaned often and it needs at least 30 psi and I found 40 psi works the best with it.


----------



## Cwy0608 (Aug 27, 2013)

Chopstick!!


----------



## dinnese (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm currently running the 75mm Atomic Diffuser. I've had it up and running for a few months now. I'm still in the learning stages. If you go on Aquariumplants.com under Aquarium products/C02/Reactors/CarbonDoserExt you'll see a short video and a brief explanation on how they say that a diffuser is inefficient. This is part of their quote; This is a perfect example of how ineffecient and wastefull both glass & ceramic diffusers are. (remember, plants can NOT use CO2 while it is still a bubble. For a plant to absorb CO2, it MUST be totally dissolved (sparged) in the water) If you can see the CO2 bubbles rise to the surface, they're gone and totally wasted.
I've just recently purchased the Reactor and hope to have it up and running within the next couple of days. I'm interested in seeing how it preforms compared to the diffuser.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Rex reactors create an invisible mist, the best IMO.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

Put either diffuser under a power head and it'll create smaller bubbles.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

MiSo said:


> Put either diffuser under a power head and it'll create smaller bubbles.


Or pipe the tubing directly to the impeller. I've found this method works far better than putting a ceramic diffuser under the powerhead (e.g. Elite mini filter.) I'm able to increase CO2 concentrations past 80ppm in just a couple of minutes if you supply enough CO2 for the impeller chop up. Fish were gasping at the surface. Then back it down.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Any diffuser that looks like the GLA version (color aside) has been manufactured the same way and will do the same basic thing. That said, every diffuser is different and will work slightly differently.

But I'd go with a reactor. I did the diffuser thing for awhile, and a DIY reactor is about the same price, more effective, and doesn't create that obnoxious 7-Up look.

A glass diffuser will absolutely not be as effective as one of the high-pressure cylinder diffusers. Don't assume that running a glass one at the same high pressure will yield the same results.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

One other thing I did notice when using the GLA diffuser and it was right under my return so it was blowing all over the tank. The plants around the diffuser grew better closer the diffuser than father away.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> One other thing I did notice when using the GLA diffuser and it was right under my return so it was blowing all over the tank. The plants around the diffuser grew better closer the diffuser than father away.


That probably had more to do with flow than to the proximity of the diffuser. Plants that get stuck to the inlet grow faster, too.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Plants that get stuck to the inlet grow faster, too.


Huh?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Due to the increased flow around the leaves.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Due to the increased flow around the leaves.


Do you mean the return outlet?

If so I have a hard time buying into that. Where is the logic behind that? Especially if you are using circulation pumps that are creating flow through the entire tank at a greater volume than the return. 

I do agree that tanks need good flow and always have. I don't think that contributes to the excessive growth isolated near the return or the source of the circulation. If that was true everyone would be running spray bars the length of their tanks. 

I think it is because the CO2 concertation is higher closer to the diffuser rather being dispersed throughout the entire tank properly. That would be a result of not enough flow.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

im digging the fluval diffuser so far. creates a good mist of bubbles


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> Do you mean the return outlet?
> 
> If so I have a hard time buying into that. Where is the logic behind that? Especially if you are using circulation pumps that are creating flow through the entire tank at a greater volume than the return.
> 
> ...


From both the outlet and inlet from what I've observed. Plants directly in the current have faster growth.

I've also tested whether or not CO2 concentrations were really higher next to the diffuser by using two drop checkers: one next to it; another on the other side of the tank. Colors were exactly the same. I've also taken two pH readings with water next to the diffuser and another on the other side of the tank. The pH were exactly the same. So that pretty much leaves the effect of high flow as the factor which causes plants to grow faster.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Yankee said:


> The atomic is about the finnest it'll get unless you want to do inline. Just make sure your regulator and tubing can handle the pressure.


How do you know if your regulator can handle the pressure?

Also, how do you know which size Atomic diffuser to get?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The working pressure needs to be 30+psi. Size of atomic diffuser: check product specs. These micro-pore diffusers and ceramic diffusers are some of the least efficient means to carbonate your fish tank. The only thing they're good for is showing off how cool it looks. If you want to show off how cool it looks, attach a ceramic diffuser to an air pump and pump air through it. Leave the CO2 diffusion through a cerges/RG/dwell-time reactors which offer near or 100% dissolution.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Leave the CO2 diffusion through a cerges/RG/dwell-time reactors which offer near or 100% dissolution.


What in the world is that?! Never heard of it.


----------



## spidangular (Nov 28, 2012)

Smeagol said:


> What in the world is that?! Never heard of it.


Google cerges reactor


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

ADA Beetle is my personal favorite.


----------

